

Will Ubuntu ever have Java 8? - jebblue

Sooner or later I&#x27;m going to have to get into learning Java 8 features yet Ubuntu still has 6 and 7 in the repos. Oracle - Larry! - where . are . you . at???
======
frankcrc
The JDK8 is available for Linux.

You won't find it in the official repos, though, because they have the OpenJDK
implementation. For serious java development you should use the Oracle one.

A reference, linked to by the Ubuntu wiki itself:

[http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-
ubun...](http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/install-oracle-java-8-in-ubuntu-via-
ppa.html)

